# British star



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

Any body sail on her 70/71 and paid off in Dubai,i joined in Falmouth 1970 and off in Dubai did 9 months 3 days. I was deck dept some great lads on there.I forget lots of names,but remember my cabin number,5.(Pint)


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

yamahabob said:


> Any body sail on her 70/71 and paid off in Dubai,i joined in Falmouth 1970 and off in Dubai did 9 months 3 days. I was deck dept some great lads on there.I forget lots of names,but remember my cabin number,5.(Pint)


What dates, I may be able to help

Graham


----------



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Graham I joined Falmouth in August 1970.paid off Dubai in May 71,Many thanks Bob


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

yamahabob said:


> Hi Graham I joined Falmouth in August 1970.paid off Dubai in May 71,Many thanks Bob


Crew list 8th Sept 1970.
Master,SF Bryce
CO, PA Martin
2M, WH Patterson
3M, CC Eager
NC, SR Bateman
RO, G Brookes
CE,PG Kitchen
2E, DJ Tranter
3E, AC littlewood
4E's, GE Horton,S Jackson
JE's, MJ Smith, DJ Bassett
AJE, CH Smith
EC's, S Beadle, MG Hopper
Elec, D Lindsay
Cat O, RD Kerr
C/C, R Peel
2/C/B, JP Nebbs
2/S, RP Cook
A/S, B Quinn
Carp, DM Nelson
Bosun, S Carroll
ERS, JH Wright
AB, N L McCaig
ERB's, R Pounder, I Williams, JS Payne

Crew List 11 May 1971.
Master, NJ Packard
CO JJ Harries
2M, NP Doodson
3m RG Latchford
RO CM Taylor
CE, DI Wright
2E, CA Totterdale
x3E, P Hudson
4E, A Murphy
X4E, J swindle
JE's, RC Cresswell, P Pentiman, A Hayes,N Turner
Elec, J McCourt
Cat O, MS Stout
2/C/B, M Marsden
CB, P Bust
2/S, RP Cook
A/S, DE Smith
Carp, PP Zerafa
Bosun,P Mullen
Donk, G Xuereb
ERB's,T McDonnell, WF Mew, SG Brookes, RH Brown


----------



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

*British Star*

Hi Graham Thanks very much for your help.(Thumb)


----------

